# Tobit Faxeware7 unter Windows 7



## Mavericklp (14. Juli 2010)

Moin moin zusammen...

Ich müsste Tobit Faxware7 auf Windows 7 installieren. Die Version ist jedoch zimmlich alt und läuft nicht unter 7. 

Bei dem Programm wird ein Fax Programm installiert und ein Drucker, der die Daten aus z.b. Word an das Faxprogramm schickt. Das Faxprogramm öffnet sich und fragt nach der Fax Nummer.

Bei der Installation des Programms, im Kompatibilitäts Modus von windows 7 wird alles installiert. Sogar der Drucker. Jedoch schafft die Installationsdatei nicht In die Regestry zu schrieben. Nach einigen Suchen im Inet bin ich auf den Windows XP Mode gestoßen. Nach der Installation lief alles wunderbar. Ich kann sogar Faxe verschicken aber halt nur in der Virtuellen Umgebung.

Das einzige Problem, das jetzt noch besteht ist, das Windows 7 trotz installiertem Netzwerk Drucker die Daten nicht an den Virtuellen PC schickt. Wenn das virtuelle XP jedoch normal gestartet ist, funktioniert alles. Wenn der XP Mode Aktiv ist, wird das virtuelle XP nicht im Netzwerk gefunden.

Tobit neu kuafen (oder Updaten) kommt nicht in frage, weil dann kann ich mir direkt für jeden Rechner ein XP holen nur das XP installieren. Wenn ich das selbe geld ausgebe, kann ich jeden mit XP versionen Praktisch tod werfen. *g*

Wenn ich keine Lösung finde, lasse ich es so wie es momentan ist, d.h. der Virtuelle PC muss jedes mal vorher gestartet werden, damit man drucken kann. Oder ich besorge besorge mit eine XP version und lasse diese dann in Virtual box im Nahtlos modus laufen. Kostet dann zwar nen wenig an Geld. Aber es funktioniert.

Vielen Dank an jeden, der mir bei dem Problem helfen kann!


----------

